# Mupen64plus not opening



## WooHyun (Jul 15, 2015)

I downloaded mupen64plus from the following link:
https://github.com/mupen64plus/mupe...download/2.5/mupen64plus-bundle-win32-2.5.zip
but it just doesn't open. When I execute mupen64plus-ui-console.exe, it shows a window with some texts on a black background, and just closes. I also tried a few more builds but none of them worked. My computer uses windows 8.1 K. Did I do something wrong?

Please pardon me for my bad English..


----------



## Ailuros27 (Sep 8, 2015)

It doesn't open on Mac, either. I run the commands in the read me file via terminal, and get nothing but a bunch of output in Terminal, with numerous lines like this:
"
Input Warning: Missing or incompatible config section 'Input-SDL-Control1'. Clearing.

or this:
dyld: lazy symbol binding failed: Symbol not found: ___strlcpy_chk
  Referenced from: (file path)
Expected in: /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 8, 2015)

Try this frontend instead.
http://m64py.sourceforge.net/
The regular mupen64plus doesn't have a GUI so you have to launch it with parameters like the ROM filename.


----------



## Ailuros27 (Sep 8, 2015)

That's what I did, and I get a bunch of those outputs but nothing happens.


----------

